# New To Me Schwinn



## wrongway (Jul 31, 2012)

Can anyone identify this bike and give me a year on it? I was told, by the customer that gave it to me, that it is a Collegiate. The serial number is: KR513004.  Thanks,Scott


----------



## rhenning (Jul 31, 2012)

KR is October 1980 built frame.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2012)

Check the four numbers on the headbadge, that will give you the day the bike was built. Last number is the year and first three is the day of that year.


----------

